# single cam timing mark



## redwagon (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm no expert on single cams, but if the cam has a timing mark I would definitely want my string to fall in line with the marks. If it shoots that good when you know it's out of time wonder how good it would shoot when it's line up the way the engineers designed it. I've found that there is only one pro shop around, where I live, that will automatically time the bow when they replace the strings. The rest you have to specifically ask for it to be timed. With a single cam I don't know exactly how it would affect the timing, but I could definitely see it affecting the valley. Either making the valley shorter or longer. Have you noticed any difference in the way it draws?


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I believe I'd be beat feetin back to the shop and say look here i noticed my timing marks aint right or find another shop..timing marks are there for a reason.


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

redwagon said:


> Have you noticed any difference in the way it draws?


to be 100% honest, no, it seems to draw the same. i will make no claim of the regulator being the smoothest drawing bow, but i like the draw. the cam is big and aggressive to get the 325 IBO. the shape also seems to allow for a decent variance in arrow weight without losing too much speed. its efficient and the trade-off of the aggressive cam is the large 'hump' into the relatively short valley.

i like the short valley and i feel it draws the same, same valley, same 'pop' off the string. arrows seem to bury themselves in the target the same distance as well. could be a difference from the old string to the new string that compensates and makes the new string feel the same as the old one, and proper timing would make it even better?

im just very OCD about things and just _knowing_ that the string doesn't line up with the timing marks has me uneasy. even though i cant really tell any difference.


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

here is a pic of the cam and timing mark


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yep, doesn't like right, but single cams are pretty forgiving. I'd rather have it as it is than the cam end shoving out the bow string. Strings settle quite a bit when first shooting. So a couple hundred shots may have the timing marks align.


----------



## redwagon (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks a little advanced to me, but with it being a single cam I don't know exactly how much that would affect it. Might be able to put a twist or two in the cable and bring it back in alignment. But if it is shooting good for you and you can live with it, more power to you my friend!


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

thanks for the input guys! it shoots quite well the way it is, but i dont have a scale to test the draw weight or letoff. might have the shop look at that and if it specs out, then i will call it a day.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

Is the ATA correct. How are the tiller measurements? 

I am a perfectionist with a serious OCD issue. I would have to find a way to get the string in the timing marks.


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

the ATA is exactly where it is supposed to be @32". i didnt check the tiller measurements, but i will when i get home from work. i read somewhere at one point though, that tiller adjustments cant fix timing. not sure if thats true or not.


----------

